# Netboot hängt beim laden von eth0

## henfri

Hallo,

ich habe meinen  PC auf Netboot  umgestellt (in Anlehnung an http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Samsung_SMT-7020S_-_Etherboot_und_USB_Boot). Das ganze funktioniert auch relativ weit. Sogar der VDR wird gestartet, doch danach hängt er beim Start von eth0.

Die Netzwerkkarte ist eine Realtek 8139. Unterschiedlich ist natürlich, dass das der Treiber jetzt fix in Kernel ist, statt als Modul.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Gruß,

HendrikLast edited by henfri on Sun Sep 21, 2008 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hitachi

Unter dem Link, den Du angegeben hast finde ich nur: "(Dieser Artikel enthält momentan noch keinen Text)"

----------

## henfri

Sorry, habe den Link gefixt.

Im Prinzip läuft ja alles. Der Kernel wird geladen, und die Dateisysteme werden scheinbar auch gemountet. Aber dann, beim Laden von ETH0 läuft nix mehr. 

Dass das ganze kritisch ist, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, denn das Netzwerkdevice wird ja schließlich schon verwendet (nämlich für das Netboot)...

Gruß,

Hendrik

----------

## manuels

kannst du vielleicht in den interaktiven Bootmodus gehen und das Initialisieren von eth0 überspringen.

Dann könnstest du net.eth0 von Hand starten und nebenbei die Logs beobachten.

----------

## henfri

Hallo,

das klingt vielversprechend. Sorry, für die Frage: Aber wie komme ich in den interaktiven Boot-Modus (habe gegooglet..)

Gruß,

Hendrik

----------

## henfri

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt einfach die net.eth0 umbenannt. Damit startet der Rechner.

Jedoch funktioniert das Netzwerk erstmal nur im lokalen Netz. Alle 192.168.0.* kann ich anpingen. 

Alles was darüber hinaus geht, kann ich nichtmal per IP-Adresse anpingen.

Gruß,

Hendrik

----------

## manuels

In den kommst du, wenn du waehrend des Bootvorgangs I drueckst - steht auch irgendwo waehrend des Bootens auf dem Bildschirm.

Das hoert sich bei dir ganz so an, als waere keine Default-Route gesetzt.

Was sagt denn

```
route -n
```

?

----------

## henfri

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.

Das mit dem I habe ich schon probiert. Klappte leider nicht. Ich probiere es aber nochmal.

Bzgl. dem Start von net.eth0: Ich verstehe schon, dass es ein Problem ist, das Interface zu laden, wo doch die ganze "existenz" des Systems eben davon abhängt, dass  dieses Interface schon läuft... Aber "alles andere" wie z.B. das setzen der Routen, was das Start Skript sonst macht sollte doch gewährleistet sein...

Wie ist das korrekte vorgehen?

```
vdr ~ # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

Das Gateway muss gesetzt werden, oder?

Gruß,

Hendrik

----------

## root_tux_linux

Lies eth0 denn bevor du den Treiber in den Kernel gepackt hast?

Statisch IP? Dynamisch bzw DHCP?

Hängt sich das System auf oder wartet es nur auf nen Timeout weil es das Netzwerk starten kann?

----------

## henfri

Hallo,

was ich nicht probiert habe ist Treiber in den Kernel ohne Netboot.  Ich habe nur die Kombination Netboot und Treiber im Kernel

Ich kann auch leider nicht sagen, ob es ein Timeout war. Ich habe sehr lange gewartet (1-2 min).

Die IP ist statisch vergeben.

Wie ist denn das korrekte vorgehen bei Netboot? Schließlich funktioniert das Interface ja schon (es fehlt erstmal nur die route). Muss man es noch laden?

Gruß,

Hendrik

----------

